# Email interactif avec image



## Mage-Li (22 Octobre 2005)

Bonjours !
Il doit y avoir un nom pour désigner ce que je voudrai faire.

Je veux juste mettre dans mes mails des images et des liens. Hors je ne sais pas comment faire. J'ai testé en envoyant une page XHTML mais apparament c'est pas ca. 

Je ne sais pas quel est le language etc... En faite je ne sais rien, sauf que c'est possible  

Un petit ou grand éclairsissement serai le bienvenu :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2005)

on en parle ici et ici


----------



## Mage-Li (23 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour la redirection  
Et dsl, j'avais pas trouvé ces sujets...


----------

